# What's your firearm of choice for rabbit's and squirrel's



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Ithaca Featherlite 20 for Rabbits and birds.
Prefer the El Kmarto Marlin .22 for tree rats


----------



## ctgmi (Dec 4, 2008)

For rabbits either a Winchester 63 or a Remington 66, depending on the weather.
Squirrels and Grouse its a CZ 452 or soon to take possession Sako Quad.


----------



## Wishin_Fish (Oct 7, 2004)

I have a 20 guage Rem. Wingmaster, .410 Single Shot, and a .22cal 597 Rem. with a 3x9 scope.

The past two years since we got our Beagle the 20 and the .22 have sat idle and the .410 has been my primary gun. I love carrying the 410 out rabbit hunting, its light, short, quick shooting, and I don't have to worry about the finish in the brush like the "pretty" wingmaster. For squirrels I'll carry the .22 90% of the time.


----------



## MSP60 (Mar 8, 2006)

Remington 1100 28 ga for rabbits, Browning lever action 22 for squirrels.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

_I enjoy using a single shot .410 or my .22 handgun._


----------



## SevenMag (Nov 26, 2008)

Just picked up a savage model 64 .22 rifle, can't wait to give it a go on some rabbit's and tree rats. It was on sale at dunham's for $99.99 and came with a simmons 4x20 scope thats junk, but it seems like a decent rifle. Anyone have this particular rifle?


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

870 20 ga. for rabbits. Marlin 882 SSV 22 mag for squirrels.


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

Usually hunt with at least one other person, one carries a Ruger 10/22 and the other an 870 20 ga. Depending on the shot, we decide which to use.


----------



## Buck Bed (Nov 3, 2008)

Ruger 77/22, CCI Stingers for rats and a Browning BPS in 28 gauge, #6's for rabbits.


----------



## Barry (Sep 19, 2001)

22 marlin (open site) when I'm out for fun. Champion Single 410 when the wife has an order for rabbit or squirel stew and the pressure is on to perform.


----------



## jmlaport (Mar 15, 2007)

I use a Thompson Center Encore Pistol with a 45 .410 barrel. Makes things very interesting.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

I use a bolt action .22mag for tree rats, and a remington semi-auto 28 gauge for floppy.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

My Stevens single shot .410 for Rabbits, and semi-auto .22 for squirrels


----------



## cmonky (May 4, 2008)

RABBITS 20 GUAGE BROWNING INVICTA! that thing is the sweetest shooting gun i have ever owned-i only squirrel hunt early season in huge timber, so they get the 870 12 guage-substance over quality you know!


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

I don't do the squirrel thing, but as for the rabbits,... the ol' 870 12 ga. with #4 shot does the trick every time.


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

72 dollar baikal 20 gauge single for rabbits
marlin 22lr for squirrels


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a single shot 20ga for rabbit that I love, sometimes (but VERY rarely) I take my grand-dads 12ga with me. Makes a mess of the rabbits normally, way to much gun, but I it was given me by my grand-dad so it gets out about once a year. 

Bolt Action Marlin 25N 22LR, with a BSA fixed 4x32 for squirrels. Love it! Only taken one down with it this year, need to get out there though!


----------



## A-plus (Mar 30, 2003)

Depends on the hunting method employed as to what tools are used. Rabbits over dogs or jumping them in the brush, any old shotgun that fits well will do. Rabbits in open areas or slowly stalking brushy edges, a 22 and head shots are the rule. Tree rats are never taken with a shotgun, 22 pistols are a favorite, but any handgun will work if it is accurate enough to make headshots with. Any 22 or pistol caliber rifle will work also. Of course I hunt in large tracts of public land where there are no houses close enough for the bullets to come down on and arrange shots to minimize the risk of a bullet going off into space. If I hunted squirrels near developed areas, then a shotgun would be the preferred tool.


----------



## TLWOODS (Feb 22, 2005)

Savage/fox .410 s/s double for the bunnys and winchester 9422 for the squirrels.


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

If i want rabbits for the freezer I use my 28 ga. sxs. If I'm exercising the beagle :lol: I use my taurus judge with .410 shells or my buckmark . For squirrels when the leaves are on I use 12 ga. and later in the season I use a .22 pump.


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

I use my Remington Speed load shot gun specifically made for rabbit hunting. Very light and the pump action travels over the chamber housing for quick reloads and getting them rabbits on the run. I also carry my Ruger Mark III 5.5in bull nose for those up close and personal shots provided by my Jack Rusell Terrier chasing rabbits full circle. Be sure to sit still when rabbits are on the run from your dog, 9 times out of 10 they go full circle and come right to you. BANG!:yikes: Rabbit stew for me!


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Squirrel: Marlin bolt-action .22 w/3x9 scope.
Rabbits: Stoeger Uplander .410 SxS.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Squirrel: Scoped Ruger 10/22
Rabbits: Mossburg 20 gauge


----------



## TRAILER TRASH (Oct 4, 2006)

Mossburg .410 pump or 10/22


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

JumpShootin......what are doing in IA? I thought you were up north MI.........

How is that Big Rabbit hound doing?


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Line-Loc said:


> JumpShootin......what are doing in IA? I thought you were up north MI.........
> 
> How is that Big Rabbit hound doing?


I was wondering the same thing, haven't heard much from ya lately JS. Hope your basset is giving those IA wabbits a hard time.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

i always use my grandfathers old j.c. higgins 12ga...a timless pump and works great

Mikie


----------



## mrelkman (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't have a .22LF but will hunt with my Marlin 22 mag. I know it's a little much, but love shooting the rabbits at 75 - 100 yards on the side of a sunny slope. Head shots. 15 for 16 last year. Number 16 was lucky. I also carry it just in case the yote bust out of the thicket. Enough gun to take it out at 100 yards. I love it. Sniper Rifle with 3 - 9 Simmons Scope. :evilsmile


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

Remington Model 31 16 gauge pump. Grampa's gun.

Ken


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Line-Loc said:


> JumpShootin......what are doing in IA? I thought you were up north MI.........
> 
> How is that Big Rabbit hound doing?


There's work for me(union electrician) out here so I made the move. I'll get more work out here in the next couple years than I could the rest of my life in Michigan. Alot of industrial projects on the boards. Ethanol, Bio-diesel, grain processing plants, etc..........Northern Michigan is DEAD, and I don't see things coming back up there for years down the road. Any industry proposed gets shot down by the bunnyhuggers. I went from scraping-by the last several years at 25-30K per, to 60K+ out here. 
Nice folks here, and LOTS of rabbits & pheasants. I manage to get a rooster or two every time out, even without a dog.
I don't have my dogs with me as I am in an apartment until my place near TC sells. The Lab and Feist dogs are staying with my ex, and the Bassett Hound is being kenneled in Indiana with a friend who has a dozen or so running Bassetts. So he's getting alot of running time in.
Once I get my Michigan place sold and into a house out here, perhaps we can start having an annual MS-Iowa rabbit hunt each winter.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Once I get my Michigan place sold and into a house out here, perhaps we can start having an annual MS-Iowa rabbit hunt each winter.[/quote]

Mark me down, I'm in for sure. Have a very good friend who grew up in IA and has been after me for years to go out after roosters at his folks place with him. I could handle chasing roosters, bunnies during the day and zapping coyotes in the evening.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

remington 870 wingmaster 16 gauge pump....


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

love my marlin 25n 22.LR


----------



## Rabbit guy (Sep 23, 2005)

Rabbits: H&R .410 - Great gun to carry in the brush.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

At my home which is in a subdivision I use my "Suburan Assault Rifle.  (It's a Gamo .177 air rifle w/ a fixed 4 power scope.) It's taken a "lot" of bunnies. 

GH


----------



## GOTONE (Jul 19, 2008)

Rem 870 20 gauge


----------

